# Darwin's Grip - Looks promising (use code "TLF10" for 10% off)



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

So I hired a lawn crew to edge, trim and blow my property. At my age, it was such a chore as I have so much linear footage considering the fence line, circle drive, flowerbeds, pool, sandbox and workshop..etc living on and acre... always dreaded edging and trimming is 100 degree heat. Basically takes me an hour to mow and at least that or more to edge and trim and when I'm done my back is killing me from my Sthil Kombi edger and weedeater i use to use. Seems like the standard Sthil trigger and loop handle does not fit my proportions very well as a big guy.

Anyhow, just got done mowing and the lawn crew shows up today, 5-6 guys come knock it out in 15-20mins. Point of story is these guys had a different handle on all the there edgers and trimmers than the standard loop handle that comes on most edgers. Rather intrigued, i quickly googled the handle and it came up as a product called Darwin's Grip. I also did a search on TLF and no one has mentioned it yet so....

Just FYI, I'm not in any way involved with this company whatsoever but for those of y'all that feel my pain i use to have after edging and trimming a large property...this certainly looks promising. I personally have not used one so no real world experience but there are some YouTube videos that may be helpful. I may get one myself as I use my Still Kombi with the big power brush attachment the sell which is super heavy and cumbersome.

www.darwinsgrip.com 
*Update: Use code "TLF10" at checkout for 10% off!*


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@Shindoman Stand Tall Bro!


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks like a great idea


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> @Shindoman Stand Tall Bro!


My Milwaukee is not too bad for my 6'5" frame. But I hardly use it. I rely on my old school Power Trim edger to do all my edging.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

After finding myself complaining after long weed-eating sessions... this looks like something I can bring into my arsenal!


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Yeah ,,, saw this the other day. They like it. I FF'ed to the spot where they were using it. This 2 man crew knocks out on average 20 properties a day. One can learn a lot from them if you are starting off in the lawn care business.

[media]https://youtu.be/JU84P1W8AXo?t=196[/media]


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Just bought one to put on my Stihl FS 91 R and KM 131 R...! Excited to get it in this week :smile:


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@learnt

Let me know how that goes on the Kombi. I was looking this morning and wasn't sure it would work. Do you plan to attach to the power head or to the attachment?

This looks very intriguing for the rotary scissors, crushes my back.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You can now *use code "TLF10" at checkout* for a 10% discount! :thumbup:


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> You can now *use code "TLF10" at checkout* for a 10% discount! :thumbup:


Awesome!!


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

learnt said:


> Just bought one to put on my Stihl FS 91 R and KM 131 R...! Excited to get it in this week :smile:


@learnt please post some pics and details of your install on your KM131R. I'm interested in one for my KM110R but was afraid of interference with the Kombi connector.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> @learnt
> 
> Let me know how that goes on the Kombi. I was looking this morning and wasn't sure it would work. Do you plan to attach to the power head or to the attachment?
> 
> This looks very intriguing for the rotary scissors, crushes my back.


Looking at the Ballard Inc. website it will have to go on the attachment not the power head.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> @learnt
> 
> Let me know how that goes on the Kombi. I was looking this morning and wasn't sure it would work. Do you plan to attach to the power head or to the attachment?
> 
> This looks very intriguing for the rotary scissors, crushes my back.


@Tmank87

OK - so, just to clarify for everyone else... I have the big boy Kombi motor and the power rotary scissors.

Just got the grip in today - and, based on the actual attachment piece on the unit... it seems like it will be best suited for the attachment arm due to diameter sizing. I'm not even sure it would wrap around the power head's shaft, nor do I think it would be comfortable being that 'high' on the assembled unit.

Once I put it together, I took it out to run it along my back perimeter for edging before the sun set. For reference here, my back perimeter is roughly ~550 linear feet. I checked one time with Google Earth for my Automower's boundary wire...

My first impression: I'm blown away. It really seems like an ergonomic game changer.

I'll put it through more testing this weekend - but, based on my initial impressions, I think you will feel good about getting yourself one!!! Especially if you're on the taller side... When I get a chance - I'll post some pics. :thumbup:


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

DJLCN said:


> learnt said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought one to put on my Stihl FS 91 R and KM 131 R...! Excited to get it in this week :smile:
> ...


So, my first concern was getting the Grip installed on my Kombi + Rotary Scissors ... and, I can gladly report that the attachment shaft is compatible with the Darwin Grip. :mrgreen:

Now that my scissors are settled... I'm going to have to order a second Grip for my string trimmer!!! And, another grip for my friend! And another grip for HIM. AND ANOTHER GRIP FOR YOU AND YOU... AND YOU! Oh, and that guy over there with a hunched back!

Seriously tho - dope grip. And, also on another serious note - I am actually ordering one for someone else I know.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

learnt said:


> Now that my scissors are settled... I'm going to have to order a second Grip for my string trimmer!!! And, another grip for my friend! And another grip for HIM. AND ANOTHER GRIP FOR YOU AND YOU... AND YOU! Oh, and that guy over there with a hunched back!
> 
> Seriously tho - dope grip. And, also on another serious note - I am actually ordering one for someone else I know.


For anyone following along, don't forget you can use *use code "TLF10" at checkout for 10% off.*


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Photo Update:







The grip is mounted slightly off from center - which effectively angles the handlebar towards the left a bit. I found that this was the most comfortable resting position for me that would allow the rotary scissors to stay virtually flat with the turf surface.

Another thing I would recommend to new users is to remove the 'DG' end cap, detach the handle bar from the bar clamp, and then remove the plastic tape that's between the clamp and the handlebar itself. I think this gives better contact between the clamp and the handlebar.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Your thoughts on using it? Is it better? Does it give better control? Would you do it again?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm sold, I just bought two and used TLF promo code. Thanks for the review and the promo code!


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Your thoughts on using it? Is it better? Does it give better control? Would you do it again?


Reply also aimed at @Tmank87 - I really would do it again. Hunching your back over to keep a string trimmer or power scissors on plane is taxing on your back.

Would I say it gives you 'more' control ... I'd say that I need to do more testing. But, what I will absolutely confirm is that it gives you more comfortable control.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks @learnt exactly what I was after. I'm 6'3", mostly legs. The scissors are rough on the old back.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> Thanks @learnt exactly what I was after. I'm 6'3", mostly legs. The scissors are rough on the old back.


I believe I'm roughly 6'2" - so, I'm in your same boat - though, I could be shorter now after having put my back on the line this growing season by using those dang PRS...! :lol:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

learnt said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Your thoughts on using it? Is it better? Does it give better control? Would you do it again?
> ...


Great feedback...thanks!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I got one of these for my rotary scissors that I have on my Makita trimmer.

Any one wondering if they should...spend the money, you will not be disappointed.

As many have said, the rotary scissors are heavier than a regular trimmer head, then the way the handle is on my Makita you cannot really adjust it down the shaft. This solves both those by providing much better control in my experience.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> I got one of these for my rotary scissors that I have on my Makita trimmer.
> 
> Any one wondering if they should...spend the money, you will not be disappointed.
> 
> As many have said, the rotary scissors are heavier than a regular trimmer head, then the way the handle is on my Makita you cannot really adjust it down the shaft. This solves both those by providing much better control in my experience.


Thanks...


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Just threw one of my power scissor attachment this evening. Wanted to give it a go but it's too noisy. Will take the maiden voyage this weekend.

As a 'dry run' without it in use, feels MUCH more comfortable.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> Just threw one of my power scissor attachment this evening. Wanted to give it a go but it's too noisy. Will take the maiden voyage this weekend.
> 
> As a 'dry run' without it in use, feels MUCH more comfortable.


Keep us posted please...


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> Just threw one of my power scissor attachment this evening. Wanted to give it a go but it's too noisy. Will take the maiden voyage this weekend.
> 
> As a 'dry run' without it in use, feels MUCH more comfortable.


Like @Bmossin said... "spend the money"!

I haven't been disappointed - and, meant to chime back in with another update.

There's a small, narrow section of my yard - that's too narrow to squeeze in the Baroness... and really too narrow to even mess around cutting it with any standard type mower. So, I hit this section last on every mow by using the rotary scissors, and before them, with a string trimmer. Having put the Darwin's Grip on and done that section during my last mowing... I believe I did get more control, and, like I said before, more comfortable control. The section is roughly 2' wide for a ways, which then widens up to roughly 6' at its widest. To stop there and not go on verbosely: it has helped make cutting that small section much more comfortable and easy on the back.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

learnt said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > Just threw one of my power scissor attachment this evening. Wanted to give it a go but it's too noisy. Will take the maiden voyage this weekend.
> ...


Thanks...this helps!


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Just got my second one in today... Putting it on the string trimmer, now!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I took the scissors out with the grip attached.

Long story short, its worth the price of admission.

Felt like I had much more control and balance. Not to mention, easier on my back. I bought the two pack and used TLF discount. Plan to throw the other on the string trimmer attachment.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> I took the scissors out with the grip attached.
> 
> Long story short, its worth the price of admission.
> 
> Felt like I had much more control and balance. Not to mention, easier on my back. I bought the two pack and used TLF discount. Plan to throw the other on the string trimmer attachment.


Great to hear...


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

Dag gummuit! I must have waited too long. The TFL10 code doesn't appear to work any longer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> Dag gummuit! I must have waited too long. The TFL10 code doesn't appear to work any longer.


I will check on it.

ETA: Still works for me. Note it's *TLF10*, not TFL10. :thumbup:


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

Well, double dag gummit. It helps to plug in the correct code.

Thanks, @Ware


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Dag gummuit! I must have waited too long. The TFL10 code doesn't appear to work any longer.


I couldn't get my membership approved at The Flawn Lorum, so I settled for this place too. It's not bad.


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

cavince79 said:


> BigBadJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Dag gummuit! I must have waited too long. The TFL10 code doesn't appear to work any longer.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Used the correct coupon code and purchased one of these. I used it for the first time this weekend. My verdict is that it is really nice for typical string trimming. I think I need to tweak the location slightly, but it was nice.

The biggest down side to me is using the trimmer in a vertical position to edge around beds. The extra bulk seemed to throw off the balance and I struggled with it a bit. It would be really cool if they made the handle a quick connect, so that you could remove the white handle from the mount easily when it isn't wanted.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Finally used my on the edger this past weekend. Huge improvement! I always had to lean over slightly with my edger and it would make my lower back sore. Not anymore. Also finished quicker.


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

I got the 2-pack and put one on my string trimmer and the other on my edger. I'm 6'4" and this is a game changer. I no longer need to hunch over, has made this more enjoyable and no longer a part of my yard work that I dread.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a landscaper friend that lives by me that has one. He loves it. I tried out his trimmer and really liked it as well. Really helps a lot for not having to bend over as much. I would def consider getting one.

The only complaint that my friend has about the darwin grip is that is is made of steel and not aluminum. He feels that the added weight of the steel vs aluminum adds to the fatigue level after a long day as a professional mow and blow guy.


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

@wardconnor I hear you on the added weight, but I feel that is more than offset by the better ergonomics. Now, make one of these in a lighter alloy without sacrificing strength and they'd probably have trouble keeping up with demand.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I think this is a great product but I definitely have some suggestions for their Darwin's Grip "2.0".


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Having a hard time searching for the thread since I don't know the name of the contraption. Maybe it was @Ware ? But a thread was started about a handle extension for a weed eater so you wouldn't have to bend over so much. If someone could just tell me the name, or link the thread, then I would be most appreciative. I was asked for a Christmas list, and I would like to put that on it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here you go @JRS 9572


----------



## beermuda (Oct 28, 2019)

I love the idea of this product.

If the guys from the Darwin's Grip company happen to be reading this, I can see this also being a total game changer for pressure washing driveways or other large flat surfaces. I have a pretty large driveway and using the "disc" attachment to the washer wand, I was totally smoked after a day and half of using it, just from having to bend over to keep the disc on the ground. If they could make an adapter to attach to a standard power washer wand, I bet it would make the job a LOT easier.


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

I'm a believer in Darwin's Grip. I have one on my string trimmer and another on my edger. I'm 6'4" and this has made a major difference in improving the ergonomics of using both.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Ware much appreciated sir!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Coupon code no longer works.

Never mind, it still works.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@stotea My wife purchased one for me for Christmas. She's always looking for the deal. Gave her the coupon code, and she didn't report back that it didn't work. I'll check with her this evening, and see if she ran into that/what she did about it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

stotea said:


> Coupon code no longer works.


It still works for me...


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Today, I bought (2) *slightly scratched* units and applied the TLF10 coupon for a total of $62.95 plus shipping.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Turns out I'm a dumb-dumb and ordered from www.ballard-inc.com instead, which is why the coupon code wouldn't work, haha. Oh, well. I got free shipping on my order, so no biggie.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I just received my two units. There were no slight scratches on either arm. Here is an example of slight scratches:





I can definitely live with them for the money saved. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice. I've been meaning to order a couple of these.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I ordered one of the scratch and dent ones and when I received it, I could not for the life of me find any imperfections on it whatsoever. I have mounted mine but haven't actually used it yet but it seems pretty sweet as I no longer have to bend over to use any of my attachments.

I wish they would make it so you can rotate it 90 degrees like when using the string trimmer on it's side, that is my only complaint so far.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I was just over at their website and see that they have 4.0 version out now. Anyone know the difference between the 3.0 and 4.0? They are currently out of stock of the 4.0.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Interesting. I am left handed so I handle the trigger of a weed eater with my left hand. I don't know how comfortable this would be for a lefty. I stand on the right side of the weed eater. They need a lefty model!!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I was just over at their website and see that they have 4.0 version out now. Anyone know the difference between the 3.0 and 4.0? They are currently out of stock of the 4.0.


V4 is ~half the weight of V3. I just received an order of two of them.



@cldrunner it appears you can install it on either side.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very Interesting, I wonder how they cut the weight in half. I do like the black over the red.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Very Interesting, I wonder how they cut the weight in half. I do like the black over the red.


"VERSION 4 - NOW MADE OF ALUMINUM" - https://www.ballard-inc.com/product/darwins-grip-trimmer-handle/


----------

